

Exploring Lisp on the JVM - b-man
http://www.infoq.com/articles/lisp-for-jvm

======
mark_l_watson
In the past I have used Kawa and SISC Schemes a lot: good projects. However,
Clojure has the momentum, community, etc.

I wrote a Scheme book for Springer-Verlag back in ancient history and I still
use Gambit-C a reasonable amount and Racket is pretty cool also. So, I am not
biased against Scheme, I am just saying that Clojure might be a better place
to start if you want to experiment with Lisp languages on the JVM.

------
bokchoi
> Armed Bear Common Lisp ( www.armedbear.org/abcl.html) is a reasonably
> complete implementation of the Common Lisp standard, but it suffers from
> that the distribution can't be built unless you have another Common Lisp
> system installed, which may be a problem for beginners.

That's not true at all. ABCL can be built with Ant.

------
cageface
This article is like a time capsule from the pre-Clojure age.

~~~
gjm11
Well, it is from 2008. And it does mention Clojure and explains why it's not
going to discuss it ("still in an exploratory beta-stage right now", which I'm
guessing was true when the article was written) but says it's "definitely a
project to keep your eyes on going forward". So if you meant anything other
than "This article is from 2008", I think you may not be being quite fair.

~~~
cageface
It's not a criticism of the article, but the article does seem a lot less
relevant now.

------
brlewis
OurDoings, <http://ourdoings.com/> the photo site designed for your memories,
is implemented in Kawa Scheme.

------
mahmud
Yeah, ABCL is solid on the JVM. I am still struggling to get it on Android
though.

~~~
astine
I don't know how ABCL works, but Dalvik uses it's own byte code so unless ABCL
compiles to raw Java, it won't work for Android.

~~~
mahmud
ABCL has both an interpreter and a Compiler.

